
The Ethereum Computer – Securing Your Identity and Your IoT with the Blockchain - grifffgreeen
https://blog.slock.it/we-re-building-the-ethereum-computer-9133953c9f02#.hvb6h73ja
======
Ursium
Slock.it Team here, feel free to ask questions and I'll do my best in
answering.

